# Reliance Big Tv - Is It Really Big ?



## gogia (Sep 9, 2008)

Dear friends,

I am planning to buy Reliance's DTH service called BIG TV? I am fed up with my cable operator's service because whenever I wish to watch TV I find that the cable is not working. But I have heard that this DTH service does not work during rains, storm, etc. I just wanted to know that is it true ? Also I have heard that the BIG TV has quality mpeg4 which is far much better than the mpeg2 provided by TATA-Sky & Dish TV. I tried to check & book Big TV, on their website www.bigtv.co.in but I found that the website itself is not working. The company which can not make the website available, even in its beginning, will the company be able to provide a good customer service?

Thanks and regards,
gogia


----------



## desiibond (Sep 9, 2008)

^^ My friend applied for bigtv two days ago. He will be getting te connection by tomorrow.

Wait for 2 more days. I will let you know how it is.


----------



## gogia (Sep 9, 2008)

desiibond said:


> ^^ My friend applied for bigtv two days ago. He will be getting te connection by tomorrow.
> 
> Wait for 2 more days. I will let you know how it is.


 
Sure, I will wait for your response. Till then I will not order it my dear friend. Thanks for ur quick response.


----------



## evewin89 (Sep 9, 2008)

i hav TATA SKY connection, & yes u r rit, in heavy rainfall the STB stops receiving the signals so u can't watch tv during heavy rainfall & storm but according 2 me the quality of any DTH service is far better than da cable wala so u can opt 4 BIG TV,TATA SKY ,dish tv, or any other DTH service provider.


----------



## thewisecrab (Sep 9, 2008)

How urgent is the purchase?
If not too urgent, I'd suggest you wait and watch as more companies will enter into the DTH service like Airtel, Videocon, etc. which will definitely increase competition and thus reduce prices in the next 2-3 months


----------



## techani (Sep 9, 2008)

If storm and rain is considered then do u think iptv is better? Or will it have the same problem?


----------



## Sukhdeep Singh (Sep 9, 2008)

Look here for answers
*broadbandforum.in/reliance-big-tv-dth/


----------



## kumarmohit (Sep 9, 2008)

techani said:


> If storm and rain is considered then do u think iptv is better? Or will it have the same problem?



Nah IPTV is not affected by such things coz it runs over phone lines. I am using IPTV.


----------



## desiibond (Sep 9, 2008)

@gogia, Reliance customer care lives up to its name of being pathetic and unresponsive.

Dealer informed my friend that the installation will be done inside 72 hours and it's been more than 3 days (72hrs) and still no sign of technitian. Not even a single phone call by customer care for appointment.

Let's see when the installation will happen.


----------



## gogia (Sep 11, 2008)

desiibond said:


> @gogia, Reliance customer care lives up to its name of being pathetic and unresponsive.
> 
> Dealer informed my friend that the installation will be done inside 72 hours and it's been more than 3 days (72hrs) and still no sign of technitian. Not even a single phone call by customer care for appointment.
> 
> Let's see when the installation will happen.


 
Yes, yes my dear friend Reliance customer care lives up to its name of being pathetic and unresponsive. Today I called up Reliance Customer Care to know more about this DTH service the guy did not know about even what channels do this offer and even he does not have any knowledge about this product. Also he told me that Many popular channels like "Colors" are not available even in the Premium packs. That means that anyone who orders for Big TV in these days will not be able to watch most popular Soap called "Bigg Boss 2 " these days.



thewisecrab said:


> How urgent is the purchase?
> If not too urgent, I'd suggest you wait and watch as more companies will enter into the DTH service like Airtel, Videocon, etc. which will definitely increase competition and thus reduce prices in the next 2-3 months


 
yes, i think its better to wait 2-3 months since airtel, videocon are comming which will definitely increase competition and thus reduce prices as well as quality. Since Reliance's Big TV does not have many popular channels like Colors.


----------



## desiibond (Sep 15, 2008)

Finally, friend got bigTV connected.

If you wan't to get bigtv, do not buy it at Reliance Connect. They go through the customer care and that's a big big headache.

get at a non-reliance dealer and they have direct contact with person that gives connections. Even when there is a problem, you can go to the dealer directly instead of waiting long for customer care response.

After looking at the clarity of the TV, all of us just forgot the delays. It's pure awesome.

It's the BEST when it comes to picture clarity.


----------



## gogia (Sep 17, 2008)

desiibond said:


> Finally, friend got bigTV connected.
> 
> If you wan't to get bigtv, do not buy it at Reliance Connect. They go through the customer care and that's a big big headache.
> 
> ...


 
But what do you have to say about the channel packages?, I have heard that the most common channels like Colors, NDTV Imagine are not available on Big TV, Pls Confirm?


----------



## desiibond (Sep 17, 2008)

PPV Channels (120 to 148 )
Bollywood Blockbuster 1
Bollywood Blockbuster 2
Bollywood Blockbuster 3
Bollywood Mega Hits 1
Bollywood Mega Hits 2
Bollywood Mega Hits 3
Bollywood Family 1
Bollywood Family 2
Hollywood Blockbuster 1
Hollywood Blockbuster 2
Hollywood Blockbuster 3
Hollywood Mega Hits 1
Hollywood Mega Hits 2
Hollywood Mega Hits 3
Hollywood Mega Hits 4
Hollywood Action 1
Hollywood Action 2
Hollywood Action 3
Hollywood Action 4
Hollywood Comedy 1
Hollywood Comedy 2
Hollywood Comedy 3
Hollywood Horror
Hollywood Family 1
Hollywood Family 2
Hollywood Family 1
Hollywood Classics 1
Hollywood Classics 2
Hollywood Classics 3
Hollywood Classics 4
205 DD National
206 Star Plus
207 Sony
208 Star One
209 Zee TV
210 SAB TV
211 Sahara One
212 Star Ustav
213 NDTV Imagine
214 Zoom TV
215 Bindass
216 DD Bharti
217 9X
252 AXN
253 Star World
254 Zee Cafe
257 Fashion TV
258 Zee Trendz
305 Set Max
306 Star Gold
307 Zee Cinema
308 UTV Movies
309 Bindass Movies
310 Zee Premier
313 Filmy
354 Star Movies
355 HBO
356 Zee Studio
357 PIX
359 World Movies
405 DD News
406 Aaj Tak
407 Star News
408 Zee News
409 NDTV India
410 India TV
411 IBN 7
412 Aaj Tak Tez
413 DD Lok Sabha
414 DD Rajya Sabha
415 Sahara National
416 ETV Uttar Pradesh
417 ETV Bihar
418 ETV Rajasthan
419 ETV Madhya Pradesh
453 Times Now
454 NDTV 24x7
455 Headlines Today
456 CNN IBN
457 CNN
458 BBC World
459 NDTV Metro Nation
460 News X
481 CNBC TV18
482 NDTV Profit
483 CNBC Awaaz
484 UTVi News
485 Zee Business
502 DD Sports
503 ESPN
504 Star Sports
505 Ten Sports
506 Star Cricket
507 Neo Cricket
508 Neo Sports
550 Discovery Channel
551 National Geographic Channel
552 Discovery Travel & Living
553 Animal Planet
554 The History Channel
555 NDTV Good Times
556 DD Gyandarshan
603 Disney Channel
605 Cartoon Network
606 Hungama TV
607 Toon Disney
608 Animax
609 Nick
610 Pogo
650 Aastha TV
651 Sanskar TV
652 Mh1 Shraddha
653 God TV
654 Shalom TV
703 MTV
704 Channel [V]
705 Vh1
706 Music India
707 9XM
801 DD Podhigai
802 Sun TV
803 Star Vijay
804 Jaya TV
805 Kalaignar TV
806 Chutti TV
807 KTV
820 Sun News
825 Sun Music
826 SS Music
827 Isai Aruvi
830 DD Saptagiri
831 Gemini TV
832 Teja TV
833 ETV Telugu
834 Maa TV
835 Zee Telugu
850 TV9 Telugu
851 ETV2
852 Gemini News
855 Gemini Music
860 DD Malayalam
861 Asianet
862 Surya TV
863 Kiran TV
864 Kairali TV
865 Asianet Plus
866 Amrita TV
867 Kairali We
870 Asianet News
871 Manorama News
872 India Vision
880 DD Chandana
881 Udaya TV
882 ETV Kannada
883 Zee Kannada
884 Asianet Suvarna
885 Udaya Movies
886 Kasturi
890 Udaya Varthegalu
891 TV9 Kannada
895 Udaya 2
900 DD Sahyadri
901 Zee Marathi
902 ETV Marathi
903 Mi Marathi
904 Zee Talkies
911 Star Majha
920 DD Bangla
921 ETV Bangla
922 Zee Bangla
923 Aakaash Bangla
924 Star Ananda
925 24 Ghante
940 DD Gujarati
941 Zee Gujarati
942 ETV Gujarati
950 DD Punjabi
951 PTC Punjabi
952 Zee Punjabi
953 ETC Punjabi
954 Mh1
960 DD Oriya
961 ETV Oriya
962 OTV
964 DD NE
966 NE TV
970 DD Kashmir
971 DD Urdu
972 ETV Urdu
990 ISP Video
991 Customer Care

all NDTV channels are broadcasted on bigtv but colors not yet.

It shouldn't take much time for colors and few other channels to broadcast on BigTV

But if you want solid support and ready to pay extra, go for TATA Sky.


----------



## gogia (Sep 24, 2008)

desiibond said:


> PPV Channels (120 to 148 )
> Bollywood Blockbuster 1
> Bollywood Blockbuster 2
> Bollywood Blockbuster 3
> ...


 
I do not mind paying extra but I mind quality of Mpeg 4 offered by Big TV rather than Mpeg 2 offered by TATA Sky


----------



## desiibond (Sep 24, 2008)

^^ realized that you won't find the difference in quality unless you have a huge TV. It won't be visible on TV Tuner cards.


----------



## zyberboy (Sep 26, 2008)

i got big tv,do anyone know the use of usb port on the back of set top box???


----------



## aytus (Sep 26, 2008)

if you are in doubt because of quality .. then you should know something. MPEG 4 offers nothing more then better compression rates. that means the broadcaster can brOAdcast more no. of channels without compromising on quality ... which means though you will get more no. of channels .. but the picture quality will be same. it depends on the broadcasters how much bandwidth the broadcaster allocate to each channel. more popular channels do usually get more bandwidth and get better quality..


----------



## ancientrites (Sep 26, 2008)

i would like to know about the big tv south starters plan of 175/- and what channels do u get?


----------



## mittyr (Sep 28, 2008)

I see 'MPEG-4" everywhere...does anyone which "part" these guys refering to??? If its below part "5" there's not going to be much difference even on those "BIG" LCDS. So wait guys dont fall for this hype !


----------



## kin.vachhani (Oct 1, 2008)

is reliance is towards a flop show in big tv..With the market having a strong players like dish tv and tata sky reliace still have to travel a long distance to make niche.


----------



## Cool Joe (Oct 1, 2008)

ancientrites said:


> i would like to know about the big tv south starters plan of 175/- and what channels do u get?



Even I have the same question.

Also, can we choose the channels we want and pay them accordingly?


----------



## kin.vachhani (Nov 4, 2008)

Airtel is a good option rather than Big T.V


----------

